# ALABAMA LUMBERJOCKS: PLEASE SOUND OFF !!!



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

For those who didn't know … a tornado swept through Alabama, over the last 48hrs, killing hundreds and devastating the landscape:

THE STORY

I talked to Emergency Services who told me that …. *Grizzman*'s TOWN is okay, but … couldn't reach him, directly.

*Charles* ???

Other Alabama LumberJocks ??

Are you okay ?

Are your friends and family okay


> ?


You're all in my thoughts…..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am ok, we did get any bad weather in Montgomery.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

The TV coverage was disturbing, because a big tornado went right through the Birmingham and Tuscaloosa area. 40 died in that area alone. So far 128 dead in Alabama, from the internet news, but I suspect it will end up higher. With over a hundred tornados, it will be a while before it is all sorted out.

Hopefully communication services will come back soon and we will get an idea of the situation…......

Jim


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

We are in good shape. Miraculously, the Lord managed to lift that same storm that his Tuscaloosa right over my area and it wend on and did more damage up the road, but we are all ok. Barely even had a hard wind at my house.

Doc


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Scary stuff. my coworker is from alabama so he called home to check in. His parents are ok but they can't get a hold of a good friend and are hoping he just doesn't have power. I hope all you LJ's from there are ok.

The Storm Prediction Center said 151 tornados were reported across the south although not all have been confirmed. Geez thats a lot.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it…

What about the other Southern States? Can y'all please check in and let us know that you are okay? There were twisters all the way from Texas to points far east…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

There were a few twisters in the Carolina mountains. The storm hit Charlotte around 4 AM. Guys, I've never seen a storm move that quick. Lots of lighting, rain & wind. It was here and gone in minutes. Everything here is ok. The coast is getting it now.

Pop


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

What a year so far, just devastating. It is now at 162 deaths in Alabama and 230+ total. Its it hard to imagine the hell that all must have gone through the past hours and will have to endure for the weeks to come. My thought are with all that were effected.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

what are you experimenting with Neil ….you better stop now ….gee 150 twisters in one day
you better start to take the happy meds again 

I realy hope every one and there fammely are okay

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

these are the 
'sangre de cristo' mts.
(blood of christ)
the lower part of the rocky's









they run north south through the state
on the other side (east)
the great plains begin

we butt against texas and oklahoma

two days ago i had a light drizzle here
it goes over the mountains
and turns into the blizzards/floods/tornado's/winter snows
that devastate the rest of the country

the storms that practically shut down california
take a breather here
but once they cross the sangre de cristo mt's
they unite with the arctic jet stream
and the gulf of mexico moisture
and lay waste to everything in it's path
to the atlantic ocean

God keep you all safe
and your loved ones


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

it skipped us in florala just strong winds and thunderstorms sucks though werent couple weeks a ago we had two tornadoes and golf ball size hail hit and its not even hurricane season yet this year might be a bad one for the south


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

There are still hurricanes hitting in the Carolinas. What a storm.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Live feed from Alabama http://www.foxalabamalive.com/


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm 15 miles from North Alabama line. We lost some trees, sheds, had some trees fall on houses, but otherwise got off lightly compared to Ala. As I understand it there is no power in much of state. We are running out of gas here due to folks from down there driving to Tennessee to get gas.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Nasty business. Glad you guys are ok.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll cross my fingers for all of you there, and send my thoughts to those wo are not lucky.
Mads


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I got an email from Grizz today and he is fine. It was short and he said he would write more later, but I wanted you to all know he is good.

I hope everyone else is OK too.

Sheila


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Good to hear Sheila thank for the update.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks sheila
hang in there all
our prayers are in the air


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

All those poor people are in our prayers.
Mother nature has the last word when it comes to powerful !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the prayers.


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

Its so easy to be distant in these situations, until you begin to put a face with the power and violence nature has displayed! Its is terrible to think of the homes lost…and heartbreaking to think of the lives! God be with the familys that have lost!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

We're ok here. But, there were some fatalities just 5-10 miles up the road from where I live and work.

There's a lot of wood on the ground. Somebody should turn it into lumber.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not in Alabama but in NW Georgia. We had a few homes wiped out in our county. But in a small town of 3000 north of our county half the buildings and homes were damaged or destroyed and 7 or 8 people killed unless those figures have changed.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't even imagine what it must be like for those folks enduring such terrible tornados and losing loved ones. My heart goes out to them.


----------

